# Comment récupérer mes photos avec Icloud ?



## nicloejas (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Iphone 4 mis à jour avec l'IOS5, j'ai donc transféré mes photos sur mon compte Icloud et j'aimerais les retrouver sur mon mac qui a aussi été mis à jour et possède bien la fonction Icloud. Mais... où sont mes photos ? Où dois-je les récupérer ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Shurikn (15 Octobre 2011)

Préférences -> Icloud -> activer Flux de photo

Ensuite tout se passe depuis Iphoto... -> préférences -> Flux de photos et tu actives le services avec les réglages possibles dont l'importation de photo automatique.

++ §hu


----------



## nicloejas (15 Octobre 2011)

Je viens de cocher "Flux de photo" avec tout en automatique mais il ne se passe rien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------

Après avoir fermer et redémarrer Iphoto, j'ai pu trouver mes photos !
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

Autre question : et si je veux retrouver mes vidéos ? J'ai cherché dans les préférences de IMovie mais il n'y a pas de flux vidéo...


----------



## Arkange (15 Octobre 2011)

Pour les vidéos c'est la bonne vieille méthode... Le câble et l'importation manuel... Je trouve quand même ça dommage...


----------



## nicloejas (15 Octobre 2011)

Effectivement, si Icloud n'est pas prévu pour les vidéos c'est navrant !

Merci pour l'info en tout cas.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Octobre 2011)

Heureusement car une vidéo n'a pas le même poids qu'une photo, ou alors attention alors à la conso data !


----------



## Arkange (16 Octobre 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Heureusement car une vidéo n'a pas le même poids qu'une photo, ou alors attention alors à la conso data !



Ce n'est pas vraiment le problème car il était très simple de synchroniser les photos que lorsque l'on est sur un réseau wifi. Comme il est d'ailleurs possible de le configurer pour les achats iTunes. Je pense que ça aurait quand même été bien ou même de prévoir la synchro sur son propre wifi avec iPhoto. Mais ça viendra peut être !!!


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Août 2015)

Un déterrage de presque 4 ans...C'est pas mal.
Penses tu qu'il attende encore une solution ?


----------



## aurique (22 Août 2015)

Je pense pas ..mais une bonne pub est tjrs bonne à prendre !


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Août 2015)

aurique a dit:


> Je pense pas ..mais une bonne pub est tjrs bonne à prendre !



Il faudrait, aussi lui conseiller un bon livre d'orthographe et de grammaire


----------



## bompi (24 Août 2015)

Grammaire hésitante et orthographe approximative sont les deux premiers indices des publicités et spams.
C'est très pratique, pour les identifier au premier coup d'oeil.


----------

